# My Treeline Boers girls are getting close!



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I got 3 beautiful fullblood Boer does earlier this year and my pure Kiko buck bred them as soon as he figured out how to get to them! They are first time moms and due Jan 2. Udders are filling and ligaments are soft. Will update with pics asap. Cant wait to see what they have!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's pics from when I first brought the girls home in summer. Believe in Me and Quest for Gold in first pic, Promise in 2nd pic, and the Kiko buck in 3rd.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very nice! Will hopefully be some interesting color out of them!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Pretty girls. No wonder that handsome buck was infatuated.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Exciting!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

HoosierShadow said:


> Very nice! Will hopefully be some interesting color out of them!


Yes it does keep it interesting! Never know what colours we'll get!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Good luck!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Can't wait to see!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I thought I recognized the black buck in your other thread.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I thought I recognized the black buck in your other thread.


Yes this Kiko buck is a great breeder and I'm excited to see more of his kids. I just hadn't planned to breed everyone to him! I have a young Boer and a young Kiko I hoped to use on a few girls but this guy got to everyone before I separated into breeding groups. He's gone now to a new home so next season I'll use my younger bucks.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Can't wait to see pictures! Great looking herd!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Udder pics this morning. Ligaments are really soft! Believe, Goldie, and Promise. Promise is a few months younger than her two sisters, just turned one in July. She's a little small so hoping she handles delivery okay.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Tonight Promise had a 3" jelly string hanging! Probly just mucus plug right? It was kinda clearish. Day 141 today.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably the plug but always good to keep an eye on them.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

How are these girls doing?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Still waiting! Day 148 today. Udders keep getting bigger and ligaments of Believe and Goldie are basically mush! Surely they'll pop soon!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Yay! Hopefully, they kid soon. I need me some kid pics :inlove:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

We had a big new years eve party here last night so it was nice the does waited.....but now I want kids! Goldie's ligaments have been undetectable for a number of days now and udder has grown some more but not full yet. Believe's udder is almost full and so is Promise's.... somebody's gotta give soon! Day 150 tomorrow.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Won't be long now! Are you hoping to does or bucks?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Out of these 3 girls I'm not planning to keep any offspring so not a big deal. Of course I'd rather have doelings because I find it's easier to sell doelings to breeding homes. These doelings will be worth a little more too because of the high quality genetics. Most bucklings end up going to market for meat so that's always sad. Just hope these first timers will be willing mothers!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Udder pics from this morning. Promise, Goldie, and Believe. Nothing happening yet on day 150!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Tell them to get those udders tighter and fuller! 

Wishing you easy kiddings of twin doelings all around


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Are all your kikos 1x1 teated? What are these 3 boers? I think I see a 2x2 in there. Interested to hear from you if the Kiko buck "corrects" the teats on all the Boer cross kids. 

So far, my two Kiko does have corrected the teats on all kids sired by a Boer buck to the best of my memory! I wish I had kept slightly better records on that. In fact, I have 3 of their 2018 bucklings growing out for meat, I'm going to make sure to check teat structure before they go!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I think my kikos are all 1x1 but some of my Boers are not. Believe is clean 2x2. Promise is clean 2x1. And Goldie has crazy teats! A double fish teat on one side and what I'll call a triple fish teat on the other. I know it could be a problen with nursing at first but hopefully they'll figure it out.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

minibarn said:


> I think my kikos are all 1x1 but some of my Boers are not. Believe is clean 2x2. Promise is clean 2x1. And Goldie has crazy teats! A double fish teat on one side and what I'll call a triple fish teat on the other. I know it could be a problen with nursing at first but hopefully they'll figure it out.


That's an even better test to see if the Kiko bucks puts 1x1 on all the kids!

A triple fish teat - that must be quite a sight! But no worries, in almost all cases the kids find a way.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes it will be interesting to see if the Kiko buck can change that in the kids. Id have to look close again but I think it's like a fish teat with a 3rd attached non-functional teat. This doe is a big bodied girl and the teat issue was the reason she hadn't already been chosen by someone else. Hopefully she can nurse okay! I've had a few others with fishteats who did just fine.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

These girls have been driving me crazy waiting! Today would be day 154. So I checked the records again....buck jumped the fence Aug 5,6,9,10, and on the 12th (when we left for a week's vacation) we left him in! I guess I've been going off the first due date Jan 2, but maybe they're only on day 150 today if he got them on the 9th. Anyway, these 3 girls and Snowflake from my other thread all showed to be bred sooner than the rest thru ultrasound. Getting so impatient!!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Wow! I would have at least expected one would have kidded or been really close by now! They are going to try and make you wait as long as they possibly can :haha:


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

:run::shrug: :waiting: :shrug:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I can't believe these 3 girls haven't popped yet! Ligaments have been almost nonexistent for weeks already but udders aren't full yet. Here's new udder pics today.....
Goldie,
Believe,
Promise,
At least I can enjoy Missy and her kids!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I believe babies are coming today for 'Believe'! She's been extremely uncomfortable since last night, spent all day yesterday eating bedding off the ground, all while her udder has been growing! Now I'm seeing she's having contractions fairly close together.... hopefully soon! And she keeps squatting to pee but no pee comes, arching her back.....


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Is that what they do when "pushing"?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh man stop hogging the kidding fairy! At least long enough for one of my brats to kid lol


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Is that what they do when "pushing"?


She's not pushing yet, just beginning to feel little urges toward that hopefully


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Is that what they do when "pushing"?


Every goat is different. Some will stay standing and squat like this doe to push and some will lay down. You'll be able to tell if they are pushing when you see it in person


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Getting closer now! She lays down and pushes a bit then stands again.....


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

minibarn said:


> Getting closer now! She lays down and pushes a bit then stands again.....


I really hope everything goes smoothly and mom has an easy delivery!
Happy kidding!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Best of luck!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Believe has twins! Red boy and traditional Boer paint girl. I felt like something's taking too long....when I reached in I realized the boy was coming breech! When I got both back legs he pulled out easily! Both seem strong and healthy! Now to get them nursing....


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay for both goat moms (you and Believe) 
Job well done


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Good goatherd instincts knowing when to get in there!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

SalteyLove said:


> Good goatherd instincts knowing when to get in there!


Thanks! I just felt like Believe was progressing too slowly and would just stand there in a corner almost looking like she fell asleep a few times, even after some pretty strong pushes. Glad I didn't wait longer! Here's the little sweeties, figuring out the nursing. And Believe is being a great first time mama!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh they're so cute! I love the red but the other has the sweetest face...way to go Believe!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations! Handsome little red and cute doeling.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Adorable.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Really good mid wife instincts. They are a lovely fami!y. Congratulations!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awwww good job to you and believe!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Goldie and Promise both kidded last evening just a couple hours apart! Big twins for Goldie and a monster single for little Promise, all traditional Boer boys, even though they are half Kiko! All needed help birthing too. And then Goldie was all stunned acting and not really wanting to nurse her twins. She also has the weird teats. One boy eventually caught on and seems to be okay. The other twin has issues....refuses to try nursing but has accepted a bottle now a couple times, and he's more lethargic, less active and I think is missing one eyeball or its set back off centre from the opening. Weird! So we'll see how he does....


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

And here's Promise with her monster boy. He was literally trying to nurse halfway up along her stomach towards the top of her back at first! He's a noisy boy and doing great!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Such cute babies! I hope the little man picks up and starts nursing, and about his eye you could always name him Popeye if it doesn't resolve itself. My goodness Promises boy is handsome.
Congratulations!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Promise's buckling is handsome and big! I wonder if he will continue to be that way? Shaq for a name ?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks! I really like him too! Also think the lively twin of Goldie's set will make a nice buck, although I'd hesitate to sell him as a breeder because of his brother's wonky eye. Good name suggestion but I don't name any that I won't be keeping. Makes it easier to let them go when the time comes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my, so cute.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties! Give the one fortified B Complex orally. Should help wake up his brain. Hopefully his eye is ok.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

minibarn said:


> And here's Promise with her monster boy. He was literally trying to nurse halfway up along her stomach towards the top of her back at first! He's a noisy boy and doing great!
> View attachment 143503
> View attachment 143505
> View attachment 143507


Oh my goodness that singlet! I just ADORE him! Congrats for new kids. How is the bottled one doin today?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

The problem boy is getting stronger and taking the bottle quite well now. I'm suspicious he may be completely blind. He doesn't seem to even try to nurse from mom. Now that's he starting to walk around the pen a bit he soon bumps into the wall and eventually just lays down again like he's lost. Poor boy!



SalteyLove said:


> Are all your kikos 1x1 teated? What are these 3 boers? I think I see a 2x2 in there. Interested to hear from you if the Kiko buck "corrects" the teats on all the Boer cross kids.
> QUOTE]


I checked teats on all these kids....three are 1x1, one is 1x2, and one is 2x2. All clean teated tho


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

minibarn said:


> I checked teats on all these kids....three are 1x1, one is 1x2, and one is 2x2. All clean teated tho


Interesting! I suspected in my herd that the dams had a bigger influence on teat structure than the buck so this seems somewhat in line with that! Thanks for sharing! Unfortunately it seems one of my 2 Kiko does did not settle so I can confirm again this year.


----------

